# SAGE Dose Control Pro grinder set up for Gaggia Classic espresso



## Jes712 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have just purchased the Sage Dose Control Pro and a bit clueless about how to know when I've got the settings right for my Gaggia Classic. 
Does anyone have suggestions for what settings I should set to and how long to grind for?


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

I had the smart grinder pro and I had to adjust the burrs because it was not grinding fine enough (fairly simply operation to do, documented in the manual). It also depends a lot on the beans you are using. Usually darker roasts require a more coarse grind. I would suggest to give it a go leaving the burrs as they are and starting with a very low setting (1-5) checking if you are choking the Gaggia. You can then adjust your settings from there.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Although these grinders have a timer on them what matters is how much ground coffee (by weight) you put in the filter basket. So you need to weigh the output and adjust the timer so that you end up with the required dose in the basket. I had a Smart Grinder Pro and ended up grinding into a dosing cup set on a small digital scale, and stopping the grinder when I hit the required dose.

I would run the grinder with no beans starting around 15 and then see/hear if the burrs touch if you set it finer. With mine I think I heard the burrs touch at around 3 or 4. You don't want to run the grinder finer than this without beans in there. I used settings between 3 and 15 (this was with the stock burr settings) depending on the beans.


----------

